# BarnYard MudBoggers



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

This weekend me rocksteady and tacoma 2002 went riding in Fulton. I used my old cheap picture camera to shoot some videos. Most were to long so i chopped them up into one video. I had this video made this morning but have been battling with youtube all day long trying to find a song that i could actually post with the video!! I had a badazz version of voodoo chile on the first vid i made but youtube blocked the audio,so after several attempts the only thing i could find to add to it that they would not block was some White Stripe songs.

Oh yeah check out the duels on the green BigBear.LOL


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like a whole lot of doing work lol. good vid metal man


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Something else i noticed when we were there. There was a whole bunch of folks from Alabama at the ride. 

I told a guy with a sunk Brute about the site. MIMB snorkels is the way to go.


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

nice vid metal man the renes were bad a$$ i hope too have mine that wat before too long


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah those baby's were cool for sure.I seen some big bikes around the pit but no one would get in there with them.


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

ill run with them when i get mine set up iwas on the yellow rene on the same side of the pit with them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like

A) Tacoma needs some waders, or just an old pair of crocs so he aint skeert of the mud anymore :bigok:
B) I need to come up there one weekend!!! :rockn:


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

I definately could have made it HAD I worn my waders...heres a funny story...

When we got there at around 10ish it was already like 70*...so I put my waders in the toolbox and opted to wear my rubber boots instead.

You have definately gotta come ride with us when you get another bike...mine's currently BACK under the knife, so maybe we'll get it together about the same time!

map - we were on the same side of the pit as the rene's too...I dont see how you missed our MIMB shirts? I was the guy in the white tacoma 4x4 with the 16ft trailer with the 300 on it down by the "circle" style pit. Rocksteady and Metal Man were parked on the pit side of my truck.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Heck yeah Jon come on!!

Tacoma you find the culprit yet?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Not yet...man I've been workin' so much this week I haven't had time to do anything but sleep! Im planning on tearing into it Friday night! I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## Laekcim (Jul 24, 2010)

Ive ridden there several times, holla next time yall headed to ride


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

looks like several of them had way to much air pressure to be floating in only water just below the fenders. I got to make a ride up there once i've built my funds up for the completion of my brute rebuild, but not before i've gotten some hours on her during the hunting season thou.


----------

